# Ford 3910 Safety Switch Replacement



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to this site and looking for expertise on replacing a neutral safety switch on my Ford 3910.

I know it is located under the shifter plate, but having never opened up a tractor was afraid I might create more problems than I fix. Does anyone know if the shifter plate and shifters just lift off once you remove the bolts? Is there any danger of small parts falling down inside the transmission? 

I am assuming the shifters just have some kind of forks on the bottom side that shift the gears but am hoping for some advise before I try opening it up.

Appreciate everyone that shares their knowledge on this site. Its a blessing just reading through the threads...I've learned a lot. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy cg-sc,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The simple solution is to unplug the safety switch and connect the wires together on the engine side. But if you have kids or grandkids that play on the tractor, fix it right.

Put the gearshift levers in neutral position. Remove the bolts that hold the transmission cover down. Carefully (slowly) lift the cover as it may be holding down spring-loaded detent plungers. These are no problem, you just do not want to lose anything into the transmission. Lift the cover and disconnect the safety switch wires, lav the cover aside. Change the safety switch, reconnect the wires, and button her up. Check the the shift levers are working OK. 

This is a simple job, you can do it. Good Luck.


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello Sixbales. 

Really appreciate the detailed feedback. Called the dealer and the parts were in stock and reasonable (about $30 for switch and new gasket) so think I'm going to give it a whirl.

Thanks again!


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Hate to say it but I chickened out. Didn't want to drop the plunger/spring down in the transmission and turn an easy job into a nightmare. Parts dealer said that happens quite a bit. Anyway, I had the tractor up for sale, so just disclosed the switch was bypassed and its being sold today. Sixbales - Feel like I let you down after you gave good advice, but only had a day to work on it and thought it best not to take a chance. Appreciate the forum and all who contribute.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

ch-sc,

No problem! My transmission neutral safety switch has been bypassed for 10+ years. One of the reasons is that my switches failed every few years. Ford safety switches are not very reliable. In the old days, tractors didn't have safety switches and we got along just fine.


----------

